# Try typing your name with your chin...



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

This is what I got:

zxk,kj,klajhh


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

c ara mbola

I did it slowly and fairly carefully. If I try to go as fast as I can:

caZdfAZmnbolkz


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

xdzxzndss 

lolthis is what i got. im using a android though ._.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

ok, let me try it your way carambola...



ahem...


szlk,lkjl,klahjhg

:um


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

sjiy6gtfaqzs34r45 :b


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

FCrfujikgt cvz,de

Hmph. I'm going for a second attempt too.

CRDjuhitc akmded

Again!

fdededrfruitczake YESSS.

Frjuit czake

Fruit cake.

 Fifth attempt and I am now envisioning myself as a professional chin typist.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Your mom.



Wow, that came out wrong, oh well.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

chnfrikjsxtgjiunher


My name is in there somewhere! Maybe it's the double chin that's the problem 

I'm impressed with the capitalisation, Fruitcake!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

hardrock

Success.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

dvo


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

That's quite a name Hoyden! I'll try again. 

slklk,llajh


----------



## Stanley Joe (Dec 24, 2011)

mmiidyywwqqiiiiiiiii

sent from my ipad


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

ccc za<rftlols


----------



## Calm Craig (Sep 24, 2011)

Add Content


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

this is my real name :lol

jdedrdelkyn swskjctfgrjudf zsertrfq


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

gvbazc k,xz


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nmjkl,m.jkmzasxnjm


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

mnujhgytnmjhhg

Eh, close enough.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

skygazer said:


> this is my real name :lol
> 
> jdedrdelkyn swskjctfgrjudf zsertrfq


that's a long name, trololol


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

*st*g*i*ko*l*o*la*qs

That went better than I thought. Got all the letters down! Plus some more!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Bavcb j

iPod attempt. I'll try on the keyboard later  some funny names here


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

c duj b nfvujnm n


pretty spot on right.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

xznb6df,. x2dsedrfeq 

lol No where close. :b


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

gusdtACFXSG

(hit caps lock)


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

a;pre kin xz;lzAc s


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Good day, ladies and gentlemen. My name is:

*shbuy6h7gtuyhyt65*

Pleasure to make your acquaintance.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

gyhed ngszfkjv fd

gtd nghzsgkiv bfd

gtdenmgtszgtikvdf

tdn gsgfkvber

tengsztgived

trngtsgi vf

gdfn ghaskj bvf

tedngtstivrdf

tedngtsgtive

I give up.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

:lol to this thread

I would take part. But there are other people in the room :um


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

,.ijkn xdxsghh


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

a pers0n said:


> :lol to this thread
> 
> I would take part. But there are other people in the room :um


Do it do it do it!!!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

ckllkcdm lfr njbg


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

eigwsduyev1


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

,.zhjfz


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

shandxz

huh

that was actually really impressive to myself

shanda is mah name


agvvbee

and then this was caggee

hm


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

b nonbewsov 

LOL


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

gen k nswnhkifr,.

- outstanding


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

æpddgdfd nbdkjccdndf


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

fesdolmnasnncv


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> b nonbewsov
> 
> LOL


That sounds like be non abusive. lol


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

hjdcxbvgxdcxcb gv
fail.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

.,j,z ,z;zc zg (Epic fail )


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

ijkukl,yhoiuynjmgtf

i like it! legally changing it asap.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

svki


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

kaqr4ehj


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ujh7usatrfgiunb
That's what I got. Pretty good for trying to spell Justin.
LOL!


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

rtazcx kls


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

FjufedaIJAxZaGTFAghdeaC XVKOdewabnsdrtf 

The ****?....


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

tgflk./.lm, bgfvbk, 

Hm...

Half of you are doing real names, soooo... Round 2.

mnjzX

Not even close.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

shadew

LOL, I win at life. 
(My name is Shade :b)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Time for round 2!

tgrentstivre

tyrdn gtastykiver

trdntgsztibvre

trenygsztgijbrr

trn tgstikgre

Never mind. :b


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

dsz nkjd,.

yep, that looks right.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Sterling Forge Breckenridge

..not bad


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

maqjnaz


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

c jhufrfd nb

haha this is what i got. THOSE DOUBLE CHINS MAN


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

edl,ioza bdtnhj kinda close i guess


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

KILOBRAVO.? piss easy.


I used the 'chins'' that are the ones on the end of my fingers. 

just imagining many people actually trying this with their ''face'' chin.. haha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

aloisxcdiolkn 

WIN.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

wio6r9d=slyfox


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

54op89ewebnryghnj


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

277oo9 = my first name


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

jgghh I got the first letter right. That's a damn miracle right there.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

KsbS tah dahhh..


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

This is really weird to do with a beard.

polkinghg = pointy
ppppppp;[asuhjl = paul

A few too many tries later...
poin tgyh
p;aul


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

pomegranate


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

Gqqryg
Whaaat?


----------

